
Most Americans back FBI over Apple in iPhone unlocking fight - doctorshady
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/apple-iphone-doj-fbi-unlocking-pew-survey/
======
im_down_w_otp
That's because about 0.1% of Americans have anything remotely resembling the
necessary context and expertise to even have a vaguely useful opinion or
position on this issue.

When I'm facing a particularly vexing convergence problem for distributed data
conflicts there are many, many very good reasons why I don't poll people in a
random bar or cafe for what I should do. But the most important reason is
because... they would absolutely, definitely give me terrible advice.

The good news for the government in this case though is that apparently in the
absence useful context and expertise, and even when related to a company with
an extremely favorable brand, the default position for the American people is
to trend toward authoritarian oversight. That's a big social-psychological win
for the government.

